# [Filipino NR] Durben Virtucio 4x4 35.77 single



## Durben (Dec 17, 2011)

[youtubehd]4BxiWB3Xbc4[/youtubehd]


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats ! great solve
And Just a question, if they dont allow headphones for music, then why is the music playing in the background?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

Great job...

Keep up the good cubing.


----------



## jancek123 (Dec 17, 2011)

:tu:tu35.77


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 17, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Congrats ! great solve
> And Just a question, if they dont allow headphones for music, then why is the music playing in the background?


 
The headphones are restricted for the ability to listen to something other than music. (prevents cheating)


----------



## Brest (Dec 18, 2011)

Great solve Durben!



Spoiler



[youtubehd]4BxiWB3Xbc4[/youtubehd]


u' L' D' r B2 f' F D U' B' U2 R2 D' L2 r D' F u2 L R D' L2 r2 B' F' U' f2 D2 R D' u B2 f' F' r2 R B2 D' L u

x y' // inspection
// centres
U2 r U' r' // white
l U l' (3l R) u2 y' U2 r U2' r' // yellow
F' z x2 U' r2' U r // orange
x r U' (r' l') U' l // red (YB / YO)
x' l2' (U' D2) z // red / orange
// edges
U U2' y L' U L d2' // WR / OG
U3 R U' R' y // OB
(x' y) D R' z L' // WG
U' 3d' L' U L u' // WO
U 3d R U' R' // WB
(x y') R' 3l' U R U' // BR
z U' R U' R' u // YR
z' U r z R U R' F R' F' R d' z' // YG / RG
// 3x3x3
(z' y') U2 L' R2' F2 // cross
U' R U2' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U L' U2' L' U L2 // 3rd pair
U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' 3f R U R' U' y 3l' // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' 3l' U R U' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	35.77	132	3.69	162	4.53[/COLOR]
centres	7.62	28	3.67	33	4.33
edges	13.47	44	3.27	55	4.08
3x3x3	14.68	60	4.09	74	5.04
```
Thank you to James Benedict Caares for providing the scramble.


----------



## Durben (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reconstruction Brest! You're the best. haha.


----------

